

CL Filtered Functions - brewski
http://groups.google.com/group/comp.lang.lisp/browse_thread/thread/051441c69343d066#

======
mhb
In his stack example, why doesn't the normal method need a filter? Does the
execution of methods which match a filter take precedence over unfiltered
methods?

~~~
ekiru
I would expect that, as with generic functions, the dispatching favors the
most specific method. Therefore, methods with filters would indeed take
precedence over unfiltered methods.

